# Chemicals ??



## jonesy22 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and really need some help :mrgreen: 

I am looking to buy some chemicals for my own darkroom at home, at the moment I have got what's left of the jessops echono stuff I got with my enlarger etc when I bought it a few years ago. 
Now it looks like looking on the jesosps website that they aren't doing that anymore (well, I found the stop but not the dev or the fix)

Can I use these chemiclas i've already got with these films? (I forget which flms I used to use) 

I use a range of films these days, from Ilford HP5 400, Ilford XP2 super 400, kodak TRI-X 400 and a couple of others.

And what chemicals can I get that I can use for all or most of those films? 
From what i've read and what we use at uni I can use ID 11 Developer or D76 and they are pretty much the same ?? 

Also can I use those chemicals to process film and paper? 

Lots of questions I know, the help would be much appreciated!

Thanks

Jonesy
x


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2008)

you haven't said which chemicals you have on hand.

Yes you can use the ID 11 or D76 for the films you  mentioned,(except for the xp2 which is a color process film) check for specific times as they may vary.

the same stop bath and fixer can be used for film and paper, altho, at different ratios

I would not recommend using film developer for paper.

Be careful that the chemicals you have on hand are still useful, as you mention that you bought this enlarger several years ago.


----------



## jonesy22 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. I used the chemicals i've got a couple of weeks ago. It's still good. I also use these for both proccessing and printing, they are made for both. The xp2's I have are black and white ?? 

I was looking around and if i were to but ID 11 or D76, what are the stop and fixers for these, I can't find them. 

The chemicals I have are jessops echonostop, dev and fix. 

Thanks

x


----------



## ann (Feb 1, 2008)

the xp2 is a c-41 process film, which means it is processed in color chemistry, but it prints in black and white.

the stopbath will work with either film or paper. 
I am not familar with jessops chemistry but i believe based on the name the econstop is a stop bath.
Check on Ilford FIxer, it should be available at jessops or some where in your country, which i am taking to be in the UK since your using jessops.



I know at one time there was a chemistry that was called a universal developer, but IMHO, you will get better prints using a print developer; i.e. Dektol, LPD, etc.

check out Ilford's website, they have a great pdf file on just what you will need for printing and developing .


----------

